

Ask HN: Which are best software development conferences for 2014? - tomerbd


======
mattschmulen
AWS re:Invent was a really good one. I attended the 2012 and even got to
speak, I missed the 2013. 2012 had good content and was well organized. I
didn't make 2013 so not sure about this year.

------
the906
sxsw? More for pure design but they had some good tech talks last year.

~~~
mattschmulen
#protip if your going to leave your job, always do it the week before you go
to SXSW. You will have fun, renew and make new friendships, get a wide
perspective, likely walk away with a bunch of full-time or contract leads and
have fun (its worth saying that twice).

------
michaelsbradley
StrangeLoop, hands down:

[https://thestrangeloop.com/](https://thestrangeloop.com/)

The website hasn't been updated for 2014 yet, but should be relatively soon.

~~~
michaelsbradley
Several of the recorded presentations from 2013's conference are up on InfoQ,
and more will be available in coming months:

[http://www.infoq.com/strange-loop-2013/](http://www.infoq.com/strange-
loop-2013/)

Previous years' videos are available as well:

[http://www.infoq.com/strange_loop_2012/](http://www.infoq.com/strange_loop_2012/)

[http://www.infoq.com/strange_loop_2011/](http://www.infoq.com/strange_loop_2011/)

...

